# Accepted into the Guildhall Opera (M.Mus) for 2012/2013 - which roles to study?



## GKSchneider (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,

After successfully auditioning late last year, I have been notified that I have been accepted on full scholarship into the M.Mus (Opera Studies) Program at the Guildhall School of Music and Drama in London. I'm over the moon but in a bind over which six roles I should submit for study in first year!

I'm a twenty four year old tenor based in Australia - I've never studied at the conservatorium level before but have been working with the state level companies as a principal for quite some time and with my recent success at the Australian Singing Competition, Guildhall deemed me fit for entry into the masters level program. There is a link to my website below if you'd like to hear my voice - I'd like to think that my voice is at the very least an italienischer tenor in the fach system but I may be wrong!

I am to construct a programme of study comprising roles from different languages and styles (18th Century..Verismo...Russian...Gluck...etc)

*I'm thinking:*

Lensky (Eugene Onegin)
Belmonte (Die Entfuehrung aus dem Serail)
Candide (Candide)
Nadir (Les pecheurs de perles)
Rodolfo (La Boheme)
Ernesto (Don Pasquale)

I'm not convinced that either Nadir nor Candide are suitable choices but I am woefully uneducated in both english and french repertoire. I adore the sound of Faust and Werther and feel confident with the arias but I imagine the roles are beyond my capabilities as a young tenor. And with 2013 being the anniversary of Benjamin Britten's birth, the college have voiced their plans to stage Britten also!

*What advice can you give me about roles for young voices? *

Especially french repertoire and english repertoire (Britten recommendation even better!)

*Should I include some Haendel or other early music? *

If so, I would probably substitute Rodolfo or Ernesto for Bajazet from Tamerlano.

*You can hear me sing on my website* - www.gerardschneider.com

Thanks!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish I were a professional musician and could respond to your questions. Unfortunately, "rank amateur" would probably be a kind description for me. 

But how wonderful that you've been accepted into the Guildhall School of Music! I wish you all the best for your studies and your future career in opera.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations. 

I wish you everything of the best. Break a leg as we say in the theatre.


----------



## GKSchneider (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you both for your kind comments!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I really enjoyed the excerpts on your site. Judging by the Puccini excerpt, one role you should consider is *Mark *in Tippett's_ The midsummer marriage_.

It is a young character written in English. The writing is extrememly lyrical and, while I don't doubt it is harder than it sounds, in my experience of singing Tippett's choral music, his vocal writing 'clicks' after some rehearsal and falls under the fingers comfortably (if I may mix my metaphors). Try this excerpt, starting at 0:50:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations, Gerard. Much success.

The Schubert sample at your website convinced me. You dug deep. Body language was good.


----------

